# "Grill'n and Chill'n on Main-Oct. 12 & 13" in Waxhaw, NC



## sskyking (Oct 5, 2012)

Anybody here going to be in Waxhaw, NC next weekend for their BBQ Competition?

http://www.waxhaw.com/index.asp?Type=B_BASIC&SEC={D422FBF5-A241-41DC-9557-A87038E0A502}

It's a KCBS event, Our neice is one of the event planners and I'm planning on being there as a spectator, would love to say "hi"!


----------



## wjordan52 (Oct 5, 2012)

That's awfully close to miss. I'm going to try to be there.


----------



## khokhonutt (Oct 7, 2012)

We're supposed to be camping nearby. If we get a chance, we may run over.


----------



## marco007 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey SSKYKIng,  Marco from Tex-A-Lina Cookers where there.  We where on the side street, in the back alley.  Really good cook off, good bunch of people.  Will do again, next year, with more help.  Hope to see you there!

Marco

Tex-A-Lina Cookers


----------

